# New here and posted this......



## Synergy (Dec 7, 2009)

in another forum, but I wanted to make sure I got some input from my fellow ladies. Anything you can offer would be appreciated.....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/relationships-spirituality/9779-i-am-not-christian-husband-becoming-pastor.html#post109824


----------

